# skiff dream suspended



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like money again is an issue and after having started a boat fund to afford a skiff it has to come to a hault. On the bright side I did see an aluminum boat down the street against the fence of a house, all I know is it has a V up front and looks to be 12+ foot. I am going to ask the guy if he wants to sell it.
any suggestions on this type of boat, what to look for, etc?
also what type of motor to run and where I could pick up an inexpensive used one? 
Thanks,
Steve-o


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It's easier said than done but...don't settle. Your dream may be on halt for now but it will be worth the wait. Keep bugging your friends and wait until you can get EXACTLY what you want.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Naah get "something" and get on the water !

Which will expose you to more opportunities 

I Dream of lot of things but ... You would be amazed how you really Did not need that fancy 60K boat !

How much Work can u do yourself ? and how will you use you're boat , Lot's of variables ! I love running around in this ;-)

Dave


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm with NoeEttica.  Get on the water.  Otherwise you'll be in my position and look back and notice that you've barely fished in the last 8 years because you are saving up for the perfect boat.  LOWER YOUR STANDARDS!  Trophies take time, but there is dead space to fill in the meantime.

By "lower your standards", I don't mean throw them out completely.  A 12-16' aluminum boat is the most utilitarian boat for the buck ever invented (Gheenoe lovers may argue this point) and they are all over CL for very reasonable prices.  When you can afford the trophy boat, you will be able to sell Ol' Faithful within a week of listing to some guy just like you used to be.  

Nate


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

What is your budget?
Where will you be fishing, salt or fresh water?
Nothing wrong with an aluminum boat, I fish from one all over Tampa Bay. I would suggest to find one that is larger than 12 feet and that is not hard to do, they are for sale all over the place. Look for a 14x42 or larger and you will have plenty of room to mod and make it the way you want.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep, any old boat...aluminum; kayak; canoe; Gheenoe etc. will get you on the water and fishing; sightseeing etc. 

Like many on this site, I have often spent too much time tinkering and not using the craft for the use that I originally bought it.  I LOVE to tinker with my boats...but....I did buy all of them for some other purpose.  

Find something you can afford and buy it, You can always make it a dream-boat later.   

Personally, if I couldn't afford much, I'd post on a few sites and on Craig's List that you are *" looking for a free or very low cost project boat."*  Someone may have one leaning against a shed that they would like hauled away for nothing.   Many of us have had boats that our wives would like us to get rid of..... at one time or another.
regards, Rich


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

The perfect boat is the one you own and can afford to keep up.

A canoe or kayak should always be in your arsenal and kept even when you have that dream boat.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Indeed.
If it floats, it'll fish.
My most trophied catches have been outta aluminum, beat up jon boats. They can get skinny. 
Image isn't everything; my friend.

I've had a 14' jonboat hangin' outta the back of my truck back in the day... MANY TIMES! Many, many times! Two teenagers, that's no problem...  Canal hoppin' along US41. 
In the winter fish would stack up in there like nobodies bizness...  
You can still get to some spots from the Bay though, it's just so much nicer throwin' a JB into a canal, vs trailorin it to the ramp, dealin' with drama there... yada yada yada

Bottom line, 14' JB!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm with Noe and TBay. Get something in the 14' range and fish. The small boat will make you fish more and run less. You'll get to know your fishing area better than if you had a larger boat. You can still save for that perfect boat and get it later.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> The perfect boat is the one you own and can afford to keep up.
> 
> A canoe or kayak should always be in your arsenal and kept even when you have that dream boat.



Well said!
I think I too am entering into "dream delayed" zone! Something basic will have to do, specially if there is a wife with expectations in the picture...


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks guys, never expected such a response! I think alot of you are like me and adhere to the KISS principle. I have so many other responsibilities that need money. I have about a grand to spend, so hope I can find a nice alum boat on craigs list.
Steve-0


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

live in bradenton


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks everyone,
what kind of power should I run with a 14' boat?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> .... I have about a grand to spend, so hope I can find a nice alum boat on craigs list.
> Steve-0


http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/1764513060.html

If presented in a polite manner, he may take 1k.

Just one example. Looks like a decent boat with an older motor.  I happen to like those Johnyrudes and believe many here will agree they were almost bulletproof.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

I found a 2000 honda 5HP on line for $500, is that a good price? would that be enough power?
steve


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I was just getting ready to post the add Capt Ron found. 5 hp will move a 12 to 14 john. I would get boat first but really look for boat motor package.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> I was just getting ready to post the add Capt Ron found.  5 hp will move a 12 to 14 john.  I would get boat first but really look for boat motor package.


X2. Package should give you the best bang for the buck. While it requires some working capital, you can buy packages and swap parts (BMT) to get your best package and sell off the "less desirable" package or part it out. Patience is the key.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Steve-O... I wouldn't be buying a motor without knowing what boat it is going to go on. 

That $1,200.00 Craig's list boat listing shown above includes a 15 hp motor; trailer and boat...as well as a trolling motor. 

I am not saying it is the best you will find, but it is representative of what's out there. regards, 
rich


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/1764379508.html
This one is pretty good! Willing to take less than 1200 and has been some what modified.

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/1759665209.html 
This one is $250 for 15 foot boat and trailer.  Says it has leaks but thats easy to fix.  You can do a lot with this boat.

I'm home painting my john boat so in the spare time I will find you a boat!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/1764379508.html


Looks to be a sailboat kicker with a riser.  Not sure, but it doesn't look tall enough to get the anti ventilation plate close to even with the bottom of the boat.  I don't mind ingenuity (******* engineering) but it needs to be done correctly.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks again....as you guys can tell I am new to this whole boat world! I will look for packages and boat first. So, from what I am hearing a 5-10 HP is enough to power for my needs, ie inshore fishing. 
Next stupid question, does it matter if is is long or short shaft?
Thanks for all your great feeback!
Steve-0


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> thanks again....as you guys can tell I am new to this whole boat world! I will look for packages and boat first. So, from what I am hearing a 5-10 HP is enough to power for my needs, ie inshore fishing.
> Next stupid question, does it matter if is is long or short shaft?
> Thanks for all your great feeback!
> Steve-0



Does not matter long or short as long as it matches the rig.  We also have ways to put a long shaft motor on a short transom but costs $$ an something you need to avoid.  You are working on a tight budget IMHO but it is realistic for something decent if your patient.  Best bang for you buck will be KISS.

Post your findings here, we'll be more than happy to rip them apart. ;D ;D   At least you will know what to look for. 

Need to change the thread title to "Skiff Dream Reincarnated" ;D ;D


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1763590690.html 
Here is a Gheenoe/with 8 hp

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1762916502.html
I like this one.  Need to get rid of fast, husband got injured and needs the money!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1762916502.html
> I like this one.  Need to get rid of fast, husband got injured and needs the money!


X2


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just be a bit careful of SOME of the Craig's list adv's. 

When I was back in Houston, I found a heck of a deal on Walleye boat. Now, you can count the walleyes near Houston, TX on one finger...and that one is in the Bass Pro Shops display tank. 

What a deal it was.....until I asked to SEE the boat, and SEE the documentation. I got all sorts of nonsense stories...one of which was....AFTER I paid them my money ( through EBAY Motors, which had NOTHING to do with the transaction) ..they would THEN ship the boat from Dallas to Houston ( 200 + miles). 

Upon receipt of the mystery boat... and long after my money was gone..I would be seeing the boat and documentation for the first time.

Needless to say, I reported the whole deal to Craig's list ( who I doubt cared at all)..... and moved on.

If you can get a local mechanic to give the engine a compression check and look it over for you before you buy, you will sleep better. I paid $45.00 to have that done and, in one recent instance, saved myself buying a bum motor in the process. 

Caveat Emptor... Rich


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I just was that you live in Bradenton. Here are a couple!

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1757556430.html
This one is in your area.

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1753724224.html
Check this one out! Just a bit out of your range but maybe you can make it work!


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

Rich,
I agree with craigs list....when I was looking for a kayak I emailed and talked with alot of flaky people. maybe its just me but wth my experiences so far I find a lack of integrity with the whole craigs list thing.
Appreciate your comments.
Steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

Sam,
thanks for posting all the ads...I emailed the guy with the 14 foot boat and mercury engine. I think is a good deal and will have to get down there and take a look. Only thing is hauling back to the house as he doesn't have a trailer?
I also saw a alum boat lying against a fence down the street, don't know what length but am going to knock on the door and find out.
Steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

Sam,
you mentioned to get the boat first and then the motor. what should I be aware of or looking for?
Steve-0


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

What I ment is find a boat that will work for you first and then get a motor if needed.  A good trolling motor can push you around until you save enough for a motor.  The best is to find a total package boat, motor and trailer.  I didn't notice that, that boat did not have a trailer.  Still its not a bad price if the motor is working well.  Get a buddy with a pickup truck to bring it home and look around for a cheep trailer.  i saw several for under 200 on craigslist.  I really like that other boat even though it is 1400.00.  I know its out of your buget but not by much.  Talk to the guy and see what he will take.  To me it looks like the best package but any of them will work.  The aluminums are easy to mod and simple to fix if they leak. Check out www.tinboats.net

Number one thing is make sure they have the TITLE!
Here is a beat up trailer but with a little elbow grease it would probably work.
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1755720999.html You also have to register the trailer, maybe it is one that you can register under home made. Thats how I did mine.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you guys think of this one?

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1760727936.html


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you guys think of this one?

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1767170665.html


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Either one will work. I would go with the larger one even though it has the smaller motor. That all depends if the motor is as good as they say it is.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I fished all over Biscaye Bay and Islamorada out of a 9 foot Valco aluminum jonboat with a 4hp Yammie 2 stroke for a couple of years before I got my first skiff. I caught lots of fish and operated that rig (at the time for $5 per day). I still have that rig in storage  but hey one day soon I'm going to have to sell it and with it will go some fond memories! If offered $600 I would include seat, anchor, gas can,homemade push pole and car topper lift (manual, pole fits on trailer hitch and allows one person to load boat on car top...mtd


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1768218009.html


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1768275490.html


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/1768380390.html

There's a few out there...


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions guys! Now I just gotta get out and look at some of these boats for myself.
Steve-0


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Good advice here. I just wanted to add ... be sure that the seller has the title.

Also ...

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1768582660.html


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

From thingfish post previous. 1965 14' Travler Boat w/25 Hourse Evinrude and Trailer - $750 (lakeland)    This one gets my VOTE!!  http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1768582660.html

Love this one. like the looks, possibilitys, a little better size then some of the others, fiberglass just a preference of mine,  and PRICE .  

If I was buying i'd be skippen work to take a look.  make sure it is decent shape, hull and motor,  do a wet demo on the water, and lastly make sure clean TITLE  
My vote goes to this one, good luck keep us posted


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I feel somewhat qualified, so I'll throw in my .02 worth on this issue. Having owned everything from kayaks to offshore boats, I have probably caught more fish in a kayak than anything, but my aging back hurts from paddling. I now fish from a 16 foot square stern canoe with an outboard and a trolling motor, and this boat shows me a lot of fish. It's just up to me to catch them.

I can go further from the ramp than a kayak and just as shallow. For this reason, I rarely ever see another boat of any kind on my fishing trips. Even a gheenoe can't go where I go. My boat only weighs 100 lbs, so it goes on top of my truck. Having no trailer means I can launch on a dirt road with no turnaround at the end, or if all the boat trailer spaces at the ramp are taken, no problem. 

Let's talk economy since you're on a budget. The engine is a 4hp evinrude, and it pushes me about 10mph. I could throw it away and buy another used engine for the price of many "normal" repairs on a 25hp. If I fish 3 times a week, I'll burn 6 or 7 gallons a month. I joke about this, but it's true; I spent less on my boat and motor than I spend on a good fly rod without the reel.










You have a lot of sheltered water where you live, so a canoe or kayak is a perfect choice unless you're taking the family. Doesn't sound like that's going to be happening for a few years. Check craigslist for a boat like this and save yourself some dough for diapers.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, if we are going to talk canoes...I both bought and sold an Old Town PACK canoe recently. One man boat, that is for sure. Only 36 lbs.... so even this old guy could put it on top of my van easily. I equipped it with an 8 foot kayak paddle and she paddled like the wind. 

New, they are expensive...in the $750.00 range at REI. But, perhaps you could find a used one if that style fits your needs. 

Personally, if I was looking at that deal....NOW...that I know what I know...I'd rather go for a 13 ft Gheenoe for added stability. They show up pretty cheap all of the time at the customgheenoe site. Rich


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you all like so much about this boat in lakeland?

Steve-0

also, I am seeing alot of aluminum boats with wood in the rear( is this the transom? don't laugh!). If it is rotten how do you replace?


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't use a canoe or kayak because I have a bad wrist, unless it has some sort of motor.

Steve-0


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Well now that Canoeman broke the Squared-Stern ice... 

I fish from a 15'6'' squared-stern canoe with a 2hp on the back, I carry a kayak paddle but prefer to stand and pole when stalking fish. My boat weighs in around 80 lbs and I lift it onto my car solo and fish at least once a week, I burn a little under one gallon of gas a month. ;D

Invested: $100 for the canoe, $25 for the cooler I sit on(removed the seats because I typically fish solo), $5 for the cart axle), $10 for PVC to make my tiller extension, and everything else was donated to the cause(motor, push-pole, scrounged yak paddle). That's $135 plus registration, which was around $25-$30...

The only skiff I know of that gets skinnier than my canoe is Brett's Grass Slipper, but it's grandeur is a whole 'nother topic. 

And like canoe man, my fly rod(s) are worth more than my boat!

Having a cart makes rigging and launching a breeze! Boat off the car, rig up, on the cart, in the water, cart in the bow and away I go.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

where can I pick me up one of those!

Steve-0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a very light 3.5hp nissan  and a 5 Hp Honda but the Honda may be Sold in the morning ...

Ill put up a clip 

http://www.youtube.com/user/delirousplumberious#p/u/20/mZEMmC3wKjA


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I gotta tell you, those are some sweet canoes! If I was low on deniro I'd go with that until I could afford another boat. I think they have the right idea, in the mean time you can build your rod arsenal and still not break the bank! I picked up a polylink canoe 2 years ago for 100.00 bucks. All it needed was some thwarts which I fashioned from some oak I had on hand.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> what do you all like so much about this boat in lakeland?
> 
> Steve-0
> 
> also, I am seeing alot of aluminum boats with wood in the rear( is this the transom? don't laugh!). If it is rotten how do you replace?


The 14' Traveler in Lakeland is usable now, plus it has the lines that Microskiff modders like for a project boat. It is fiberglass (making repairs and mods easier) and the trailer looks decent. If the motor runs well so much the better.

The wood on the transom of the aluminum boats is to provide a substantial base for the outboard to clamp to. They aren't too hard to replace, but the job should be done right or it will rot again.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, if you need a lightweight canoe/kayak "cart"...you can't get any less expensive than this one. I whacked it out with some pVC and lawnmower wheels for my PACK canoe.
regards, Rich


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Steve-0 wrote:_  where can I pick me up one of those!
> 
> Steve-0


I found mine on Craigslist and drove 100mi round trip to snag it, did one hour's worth of glass/epoxy work to replace some bondo and drywall mesh tape the last guy had put down on some cracks in the floor. I had all the materials to do it already from a previous restoration. Flag epoxy is relatively inexpensive and available everywhere.

Beware, poling a canoe will spoil you to it's effortlessness. 

The bigger problem is the cost of a motor, $100 boat should get a $100 motor right? well, though my Tanaka was free plan to spend at least $300 on a 2hp-4hp for the canoe, PM NoeEttica about that 3.5, maybe you can get a good deal.. I love my canoe but it'll get more rest once I start building a boat that can fish 2-3 more comfortably. 

Remember, the key to a boat that goes over oyster beds is not to invest so much that you won't let it go crunch!
;D




> _JiffyPop wrote:_  I gotta tell you, those are some sweet canoes!


Thanks!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Steve-0:
If you end up with a canoe, I'd urge you to pick up a 16 ft pushpole like this one http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1275578297/0#0. Paddling is for sight-seers, if you want to sight-fish, stand up and Pole!


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

glades,
thanks....I was thinking after I get the boat I would need a small pushpole, a yeti or similar cooler to stand on and a stick it anchor pin. I looked at a few boats this week but they were 12 footers and too small. I saw a 14 foot with a 9.9 hp motor down the street and am going to ask how much. just taking my time right now and looking for the best deal.
although, I can't wait to get out and fish in one of the damn things!
Steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

guys, 
any idea what type of speed I can achieve in a 14 footer with a 9.9 hp and just 180 lbs of me?
Steve-0


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How heavy is the hull? Most 14' aluminum hulls are pretty light if the previous owner hasn't made a lot of mods. Since it is down the street, I'd ask for a test drive. If the owner refuses, walk away. 

I won't vouch for the end speed, but a good running and correctly propped 9.9 can easily plane 1 person and normal load (tackle, cooler w/ 10# ice, 6 pack, 3 gal gas, etc) in an average, bare bones 14' flat bottom hull. You won't set any records and I would discourage 20 mile boat rides. Most of us make long runs just to change the scenery anyway. 

In a perfect world, a 15 hp would give you a little something extra for those days you had someone else along, but the 9.9 will cover your most common needs. 

Nate


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

anybody seen anything good on craigslist lately?
Steve-0


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/1776567192.html

Good price and probably easy to mod.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're going for the idea of a propelled kayak or canoe, check out something along the lines of the torque from ocean kayak. They are a clean set up, and suppositivly, fun great. The only qualm you might have is the price. I have no idea what the price will be, but probably at the edge of your range. Although they are cool, I personally would rather have a real boat than a glorified kayak. Just thought i'd expand your options  ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's another one

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1777585754.html


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks guys,
the search continues....
Steve-0


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Last push for the canoe option...

You can go to http://www.armynavystpete.com/catalog_g25.html?catId=283763 in st. pete and probably get that boat for $480, bring cash and don't let 'em think about it, threaten to walk away and make the drive to Dade Corners because they'll take $475. Grab the 3.5hp from NoeEttica($375), and a a push pole for less than $200.. you should come out having spent less than $1100. Do a PVC tiller extension and remove the rear seat, sit on your cooler(further forward, balances the boat better, you won't look like a punch buggy in the back of a dinghy). Grab some car top blocks or make your own to transport the boat( I made a set out of two dollar store pool noodles). You'll have a rig that you'll never want to sell and won't cost much to go fishing while saving for a skiff.  THe best part is, once you grab everything and register it, all you have to do is go fishing! no cutting, glassing, sanding or painting! [smiley=2cents.gif] [smiley=rant.gif]


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the outdoorsman model! what is the largest HP I could run on the 14 foot model???
Steve-0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought I only had $325.00 on that ...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

You won't want more than 3.5hp, bigger motor is more weight, and a less than 4" draft is the beauty of the canoe. I suppose you could run a 5 or 6 horse but it's not worth it. Also, look at that NeoEttica's motor is $50 less than previously stated! what a deal! When I replace my current canoe I'll be buying the setup mentioned above, the hull shape and extra 3" of beam, and it being beamier farther back/for a longer length will be better than the current rig. If the goal is to get out there on a budget it is really really tough to beat a canoe. And did I mention you won't cry when you go scrape some oyster beds?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No motor but pretty nice! http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1754085136.html


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

This one looks good if the engine is okay.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1779639846.html

Frank_S


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wanted a Copperhead when I first saw them advertised years ago. 
It was always what I wanted to own.

The funds weren't available to I was working on a project skiff that took over a year to complete.
Throughout that year, I needed to get on the water.
So I came on the forum and found a jon boat from Jason (snooknreds) for $100?
I picked up a 2001 5hp merc for $225 in perfect conditions from a friends father who was in desperate need to pay his cell phone bill and another bill.
I painted the jon boat and used it for months throughout the process of the project skiff.
When funding got low to fund the project skiff, I sold the jon boat for $900.
Made a huge profit off of it and dumped that into the project skiff.
I also picked up another project skiff (Johnsen 15) from a forum member (ripnlipmiami?).

And just when the trihull project reached time for rigging, I was offered a job on a contract with Carnival.
I was able to make enough cash to place an order on a Copperhead, and pay it off by the time it was finished built. 
So I sold the Johnsen skiff to forum member saltyguy94.
He's done a great job with the skiff.

Now, I got the skiff I always wanted since I got into this lifestyle of shallow water fishing.
Had many boats along the way, but finally got what I wanted.

What I'm trying to say is, get anything you can now and make it work.
Eventually, the opportunity will arise to get what you wanted if you want it bad enough. 

I worked 16-20 hour days for 2.5 months to earn the money I used to buy my skiff.
I dropped the bulk of what I earned on the skiff.
amongst other fishing things (Nikon D3000, guided trip in flamingo with Benny Blanco, fishing gear, etc.).

Just keep at it, you'll get it one day.

You'll se surprised how much profit there is to be made by buying cheap pieces on Craigslist and putting them together to create a overall good deal boat.

Might not get you that new boat at once, but its a few hundred bucks here and there, and you have something to fish in till it sells. 

I have now sold four boats over craigslist.
Three of them sold on the second day of them being posted.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

okay guys...I want you all to weigh in on aluminum v-hull john boat vs indian river canoe. Pros and Cons and which you think i would most benefit from. I am thinking I might wait a bit longer to buy because people might be unloaded boats once the oil heads our way.
anyways, let me know your opinion microskiff.com!
steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

glades,
what speed can I expect with a 14 foot canoe and 3.5 HP?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say 10-12 mph but speed should be the last thing on your mind IMHO


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

understood, just lookin at how long it would take to get to the spots I like to fish.
steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

*canoe vs skiff*

let me know your opinions!
Steve-0


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Both are reasonable options for inshore fishing (priority 1) and they fit your budget (priority 2), so the only opinion that now matters is yours. You need to get in each on the water and see what you like. Since you are buying used, you'll be able to haggle a test ride as part of any deal. Walk around the gunnels, try to fall out of it, pole it a bit, try to float a shallow flat that you would fish, fire up the engine and hit some wakes on plane, etc. 

We had an old Starcraft 14' V-hull when I was a kid. It was a great boat, but not because of any objective parameters of performance. Objectively, it was a lame duck. It was under-powered and would barely plane and it leaked badly. The boat's only redeeming quality was that my Dad could afford it although money was tight and he could take care of his own repairs (except for that leak; we had to live with that). That being said, we caught obscene numbers of fish out of it because we used the hell out of it. I remember almost nothing about draft or stability. We didn't get beached much and we didn't sink completely, so they must have been okay. 

Nate


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

*boat!!*

okay guys, I think I have myself a boat! I am going to take a look at a nice 14 footer with trailer this weekend and hope to pay no more than $500-600. now, the question is....how much can I expect to get a decent 10 HP motor for?? Or, posed another way, how much motor can I get for $500??
Steve-0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you are real lucky you will find a 9.9/15 like I found for Gramps .... It ran but needed carb work 

most motors for that price are pretty rough/patched up or small like the Honda I am offering You would get "hull speed " nothing more... but I have planed my 13 footer with it ...

Dave


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! how much does a 9.9 cost new?
Steve-0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Try this 

But If you wait a few weeks I may have somthing ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/9-9-HP-Yamaha-Outboard-Boat-Motor-2-Stroke-9-9MSH-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4ceeca0e1eQQitemZ330423733790QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

wow had no idea so expensive....I will have to search around and hope ro find a deal
Steve-0


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a 15hp two-smoke Gamefisher that should be up and running next week... Also a 9.2hp 2 stroke Chrysler... Haven't figured on price yet... expect to spend at least $400 on a decent 2 stroke over 8 hp..


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

okay,
i was figuring if I could save $5-600 that would get me a decent one.
Steve-0


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

I might have found a steal out there but have to go check it out....will still be sans motor but it is a good place to start.
Steve-0


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a motor in your price range.
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/boa/1792406530.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/1791652721.html


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: nate*

I like that kinda boat that catches alot of fish Nate!
Steve-0


----------

